# This might sound mad but



## BenTenor (Dec 31, 2020)

Has anyone ever had milk that they're just unable to work with? Reason I'm asking is this week my microfoam attempts look like they've been done by a 3yr old! I've cleaned my milk wand and the steam pressure seems Normal, but every attempt just ends in a block of milk hitting the cup and nothing I've tired has improved this! Hoping it's something with the milk thay tastes fine, but I'm out of ideas if not!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Milk is natural product, and it'll vary depending on what the cows in question are eating. But I don't steam, so can't offer any advice on that. If it tastes good, then the milk is fine, just of a consistency that makes steaming tough. Have you considered mixing it with a dash of a different milk to see if that alters your results? Perhaps a little semi-skimmed will change things?


----------



## Philip HN (Nov 7, 2019)

When you say 'block of milk' do you mean that you are ending up with heavy foam (so when you swirl the milk in your pitcher after steaming, you just get a fat iceberg of foam on top)?


----------



## BenTenor (Dec 31, 2020)

Philip HN said:


> When you say 'block of milk' do you mean that you are ending up with heavy foam (so when you swirl the milk in your pitcher after steaming, you just get a fat iceberg of foam on top)?


 Yes, and then slides into the cup in one go and then I've a cup of hot milk with espresso underneath it!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@allikat is right.......forget which mineral they are running low on, magnesium I think which they get from grass....being indoors are fed other stuff.....a lot of the milk I am getting I am struggling with but it does not last long


----------



## BenTenor (Dec 31, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> @allikat is right.......forget which mineral they are running low on, magnesium I think which they get from grass....being indoors are fed other stuff.....a lot of the milk I am getting I am struggling with but it does not last long


 I'm going to grab some more today as it does seem to have been this one that's caused the issue. I've also ordered a milk wand cleaner thing that arrives today which will hopefully either rule in or out the milk as the problem


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

Yes! I bought some super fancy milk from a local indie dairy and it wouldn't hold together at all! Like, I didn't steam it differently, but it just split into hot milk and thick foam.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

EmmaC said:


> Yes! I bought some super fancy milk from a local indie dairy and it wouldn't hold together at all! Like, I didn't steam it differently, but it just split into hot milk and thick foam.


 If it splits Emma, then it is probably technique! Inject the air first by putting the wand a third of the way down, and after 15 seconds or so, bring it towards the surface and tilt the jug away from you, moving the wand to the side furthest away from you. The aim is to spread or incorporate the air through the milk so that you do not end up with foam sitting on top of milk


----------



## EmmaC (Jan 17, 2021)

I think I'm ok with steaming usually, it was a marked difference with this milk though. My OH had the same issue with it.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

BenTenor said:


> Has anyone ever had milk that they're just unable to work with? Reason I'm asking is this week my microfoam attempts look like they've been done by a 3yr old! I've cleaned my milk wand and the steam pressure seems Normal, but every attempt just ends in a block of milk hitting the cup and nothing I've tired has improved this! Hoping it's something with the milk thay tastes fine, but I'm out of ideas if not!


 Likely it's technique but coincidentally I'm buying several milks today, probably a couple of A2 milks and the Oatly Barista stuff to try. I'll keep an eye out for behaviour differences.


----------



## ales (Feb 10, 2021)

I've not found myself unable to froth milk well, but certainly found some milk a lot better to froth with if that makes sense?

I find the daily use of dairy a bit challenging as it has such a massive footprint and impact, so we only buy grass fed, organic and outdoor stuff and find it work much better, thought that might also have to do with the fat content.

But in short yeah, different milks can be different to work with in my experience, thought never quite 'unfrothable'..!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I've found Oat based milk a bit challenging (read useless), but not tried the Oately Barista stuff though...perhaps it's better??


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@DavecUK the oately barista stuff works quite well,


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Oatly barista is the best stuff to work with out there. I use 1/3 oat milk 2/3 organic blue cap milk. Results are 👌


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Cuprajake said:


> @DavecUK the oately barista stuff works quite well,


 Ah...well not going to be a problem for me anyway as I don't drink it myself.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

tbh i dont like it in coffee as it taints the taste, app hoffman was working with a company to make a lacto free milk that steams


----------



## BenTenor (Dec 31, 2020)

Update. Used a steam wand cleaner powder this morning and got some fresh milk from the shop and one of the above has fixed the issue. Temporary madness now lifted!


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Inspector said:


> Oatly barista is the best stuff to work with out there. I use 1/3 oat milk 2/3 organic blue cap milk. Results are 👌


 How is it taste-wise compared to normal dairy milk? I am asking as both our sons love hot chocolate and cappuccino but due to milk intolerance cannot enjoy it. I have tried quite a few, mainly based on soya, but the taste is too strong for them.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

As it is, it tastes a bit like plain porridge lol, if your sons like hot chocolate definitely give oatly chocolate oat milk a go. When frothed especially it is really tasty.

To be fair when frothed, I prefer oatly barista milk taste over dairy milk. I have tried almost all of the other oat milks apart from MoMA oat and everytime oatly barista was superior to others.

Taste is subjective tho.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

John Yossarian said:


> How is it taste-wise compared to normal dairy milk? I am asking as both our sons love hot chocolate and cappuccino but due to milk intolerance cannot enjoy it. I have tried quite a few, mainly based on soya, but the taste is too strong for them.


 Oatly do a chocolate milk, I will try that if the Barista milk is good. I and my siblings all had childhood milk intolerance, I was put on soya, then goat's milk but my sisters saw good results by switching to A2 milk.


----------

